# Mais d'où vient votre mac ?



## macinside (22 Mars 2003)

comment identifier d'ou viens votre mac en fonction des 2 premiers caractere du numéro de serie

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan ipod en refurbished
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook
W8 : taiwan iMac G4


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

tu te répêtes....


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2003)

je met a jour en fonction de mes recherches


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

et c'est ecrit en dessous


----------



## Yip (22 Mars 2003)

Super !

Ça manquait à ma culture ! connaître le lieu de naissance de ma machine, mon rêve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci mackie


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (22 Mars 2003)

Y'as pas sa date de naissance aussi, pour faiter son anniversaire ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and Love ze smilie:</font><hr /> * Y'as pas sa date de naissance aussi, pour faiter son anniversaire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tous les jours, je l'engueule, comme ça il ne réclame rien.


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2003)

ça c'est la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




exemple de numéro de serie :

CK1352A2NFX

CK =&gt; lieu de fabircation ici Cork en Irlande
1 =&gt; année de fabrication ici 2001
35 =&gt; semaine de fabrication durant l'année 2001
2A2 =&gt; numéro de production durant la semaine 35
NFX =&gt; EEE désignant le type de machine


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

Le mien a beaucoup voyager avant d'arriver chez moi.

QT : taiwan usine Quanta,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4


----------



## pem (23 Mars 2003)

Le mien n'a pas de numéro de série  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est un G4 400 PCI...


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2003)

on regarde au cul de la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus exactement au niveau de la prise secteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on regarde au cul de la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus exactement au niveau de la prise secteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou à l'aide de l'utilitaire _Informations système Apple[/b]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2003)

pas sur les machines a carte graphique PCI


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2003)

Et FQ, c'est quoi comme usine ? (pour une borne airport snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2003)

c'est pas une usine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une base airport en Refurbishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups ...


----------



## maousse (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas une usine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une base airport en Refurbishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups ...  * 

[/QUOTE]saloupiaud !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

Moi il vient de république tchèque, usine Fox*con*


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2003)

Mon Mac, il vient de chez Baax.


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ou à l'aide de l'utilitaire Informations système Apple*_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Encore plus simple et plus rapide :  "a propos de ce mac" cliquer 2 fois sur la version de l'OS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * saloupiaud !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et alors


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2003)

mise a jour:

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan ipod en refurbished
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan PowerBook G4 17"
FQ : base airport en Refurbished


----------



## Vercoquin (31 Mars 2003)

Et sur un PB G4, où est-ce qu'on regarde ? Je n'ai aucun n° de série dans System Profiler et dans "About This Mac" le système et le build tourne en boucle...


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2003)

sous la batterie


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le mien a beaucoup voyager avant d'arriver chez moi.

QT : taiwan usine Quanta,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4










* 

[/QUOTE]

Celui de mon boulot : CK. Irlande. Je comprends mieux la petite odeur de Guinness.


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

les mac sont de grand voyageur


----------



## clampin (1 Avril 2003)

Mon imac G3 vient de Singapour


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par clampin:</font><hr /> * Mon imac G3 vient de Singapour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il vient d'arriver? Fait gaffe à la pneumonie atypique...


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Il vient d'arriver? Fait gaffe à la pneumonie atypique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La solution existe : virex.


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

mise a jour avec la derniere info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan ipod en refurbished
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17"
FQ : base airport en Refurbished  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2003)

ben, le mien vient de chine, je pense que ça va pas changer votre vie ni la mienne mais je l'ai dit quand même.


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2003)

mise a jour avec la derniere info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17"
FQ : base airport en Refurbished  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2003)

Je ne sais plus d'ou viens le mien. Par contre je sais qu'il est toujours en Allemagne ...


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2003)

Le mien vient de chez mes cousins d'Irlande, tout simplement...


----------



## Oizo (26 Juin 2003)

Mon iBook viens de Taiwan, usine AlphaTop.
Et fabriqué la semaine 23 en 2001 (donc en juin)


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

mise a jour avec la derniere info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17"
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juillet 2003)

le mien vient de république Tchèque.

syd


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2003)

mon cube vient de singapour


----------



## kamkil (22 Juillet 2003)

Power Macintosh G4 *CK*


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

mise a jour avec la derniere info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Septembre 2003)

Et le G5 ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2003)

Pour le G5 on sait déjà où sont fabriqués les processeurs


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

mon mien vient de Corée du Sud (PT)
Usine LG = le LG de LG Goldstar ???


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2003)

oui


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et le G5 ?



mise a jour avec la derniere info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3,G4,G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight    

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui



alors c'est ici que cela se passe ...


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2003)

vu le type d'installation c'est pas celle la


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu le type d'installation c'est pas celle la



je sais, ca ressemble plus à une installation chimique.... 
A l'origine je cherchais la photo d'une chaine de fabrication de micro-ondes


----------



## salvatore (19 Septembre 2003)

taiwan usine Quanta pour mon powerbook

la prochaine fois je l'achète là-bas ce sera moins cher


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2003)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac, G5 (a confirme pour le pays de certain G5)
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   

a noté que je n'ai toujours pas d'info sur les nouveaux ibook G4 et qu'il y a apparemment une autre usine en chine pour les iPod


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2003)

les photos de quelques site :

cork 

sacramento 

singapore 

plus rare encore, des photos de l'intérieur de  l'une des usines ce sont les seuls photos qu'il existe de l'intérieur de toutes l'histoire d'apple ! pour un clicher  en haute resolution c'est ici


----------



## Yip (3 Novembre 2003)

Elles datent un peu ces photos... les iMac bondi sont encore fabriqués Steve ?


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Belle photo de propagande. Superbe mise en scène.

Il fait quoi le mec ? Il tente une approche ?


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2003)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBook, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   

a noté que je n'ai toujours pas d'info sur les nouveaux ibook G4 et qu'il y a apparemment une autre usine en chine pour les iPod


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2003)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn ?* Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod
G8 : état-unis eMac


----------



## psyko (21 Novembre 2003)

je l'ai déja dit ailleur mais c'est quand meme plus approprié ici.
mon ibookg4 commence par FQ
si vous avez une réponse je suis preneur.
tchusss


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2004)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod
G8 : état-unis eMac  

j'ai juste eu une confirmation


----------



## chagregel (22 Février 2004)

Bon bah tout le monde s'en pete mais:
PowerMac  *CK* 
Powerbook  *UV* 


....


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod
G8 : état-unis eMac  
2C : chine iMac


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

mon clavier c'est KY...


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le mien vient de chez mes cousins d'Irlande, tout simplement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



visiblement à la nage


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mon clavier c'est KY...



j'ai dit mac, pas clavier


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit mac, pas clavier



Oh, pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> CY : corée du sud écran lcd
> U2 : taiwan iPod
> GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
> RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
> ...


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2004)

CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12"
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G4 15", iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : taiwan iMac G4 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod
G8 : état-unis eMac  
2C : chine iMac
2X : chine iPod


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

CK : irlande *usine apple*PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine iMac
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

moi mes macs viennent tous de chez Mackie 

tous


sans exceptions !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ah si un powerbook qui vient du Pascalou !


----------



## cham (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ah si un powerbook qui vient du Pascalou !


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] (...)ah si un powerbook qui vient du Pascalou !


(mode septique) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t'avais dit de Boulogne, cdhez... grande maison


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> (mode septique)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non, c'est elle qui me l'a filé mais au Pascalou. 

tu sais Boulogne, c'est _has-been_


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

>



t'as consulté ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'as consulté ?



La même chose s'il vous plait


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2004)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu  PowerBook G4 17"
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juin 2004)

Mon iBook c'est UV407 (Taïwan, 2004, 7ème semaine). Ouf! Il n'a pas eu le temps de trop traîner dans la poussière quelque part puisque je l'ai acheté début avril...


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2004)

Mackie je suis tout rempli de perplexitude
quand j'ouvre la porte du cd/dvd j'ai serial  vm33...  :mouais: au secours


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2004)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5 
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine écran LCD (boitier aluminium)


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

monj G4 vient de chez BackCat moi  :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

de toutes façons, ce qui est important c'est pas d'où il vient, mais où il va.


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Chez mes parents que je fais fièrement switcher


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment identifier d'ou viens votre mac en fonction des 2 premiers caractere du numéro de serie
> 
> CK : irlande *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, xserve
> UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
> ...


 UV, donc Taiwan... c une vieille palourde qui fait vachement plastoc, normal


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chez mes parents que je fais fièrement switcher


 Moi aussi je fais switcher pas mal de monde autour de moi 

j'ai même convaincu pas mal de connaissances d'acheter des iPods et pas des clefs USB/balladeurs mp3  et ça marche rudement bien :love: je prends mon 30 Go pour la démo


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi il est irlandais ... 
Pourtant il aime pas le whisky ni la bière !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2004)

y a un site qui a partir du numero de serie
 donne les mêmes infos que ci dessus
mais plus encore:
et aussi... la date de fabrication
 et le rang de la machine dans la serie fabriquée la semaine concernée

mettre votre numero de serie là: 
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html 

et par ailleurs
 techtool indique des infos similaires


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

Moi je sais pas, depuis le changement de mobo, j'ai pu de numéro de série


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Octobre 2004)

je suis vachement content. Je sais que mon Mac a été fabriqué en Chine en 2003.
Sûr que je vais mieux dormir cette nuit !  
En plus, à la sortie d'usine, là-bas, ça doit coûter une poignée de cerises


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5, Mac Mini
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : corée du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine écran LCD (boitier aluminium)


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5, Mac Mini
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : corée du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine écran LCD (boitier aluminium)
4H : chine PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Moi il vient de GB


----------



## prerima (31 Mars 2005)

Et moi, il vient de Taiwan !


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2005)

il manque "HS" dans la liste :rateau:

Ce qui correspond aux bornes et cartes AirPort :love:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2005)

Ce thread va voyager vers un autre forum, quitter le bar, une nouvelle vie s'offre à lui, bon vent.


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> il manque "HS" dans la liste :rateau:
> 
> Ce qui correspond aux bornes et cartes AirPort :love:



justement ma carte airport est HS :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement ma carte airport est HS :rateau:


 Ouaip mais la localisation en elle-meme, je me demandais, tu sais pas d'ou ca vient ?


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip mais la localisation en elle-meme, je me demandais, tu sais pas d'ou ca vient ?



made in taiwan


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2005)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5, Mac Mini
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : corée du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine écran LCD (boitier aluminium)
4H : chine PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4
HS : taiwain borne et carte Airport Extreme (pour faire plaisir a Angie  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> made in taiwan


 Thank You


----------



## I-bouk (31 Mars 2005)

Et les powerMac, ils sont assemblé ou ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Et les powerMac, ils sont assemblé ou ?


 CK = Cork :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

le mien vient d'IC computer Nantes  44000


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Mars 2005)

CAMi Bruxelles :love: + CAMi Liege :love:


----------



## juju palavas (25 Avril 2005)

c'est un peu le numero de secu du mac??


----------



## nykk (18 Septembre 2005)

Petit souci : mon code usine n'est pas répertorié ; j'en profite pour faire remonter ce sujet ; voici mon n° de série : P1. P1 n'apparaît pas dans la liste donnée en en-tête du sujet, ni sur le site cité : si l'un d'entre vous pouvait me renseigner : je ne veux pas que mon iMac soit orphelin  . Merci d'avance !
N.B]


----------



## Sloughi (18 Septembre 2005)

nykk a dit:
			
		

> Petit souci : mon code usine n'est pas répertorié ; j'en profite pour faire remonter ce sujet ; voici mon n° de série : P1. P1 n'apparaît pas dans la liste donnée en en-tête du sujet, ni sur le site cité : si l'un d'entre vous pouvait me renseigner : je ne veux pas que mon iMac soit orphelin  . Merci d'avance !
> N.B]




P1=Corée du sud


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2005)

nykk a dit:
			
		

> Petit souci : mon code usine n'est pas répertorié ; j'en profite pour faire remonter ce sujet ; voici mon n° de série : P1. P1 n'apparaît pas dans la liste donnée en en-tête du sujet, ni sur le site cité : si l'un d'entre vous pouvait me renseigner : je ne veux pas que mon iMac soit orphelin  . Merci d'avance !
> N.B]




la liste est complété au fur et a mesure


----------



## Ycare (19 Septembre 2005)

Bah je peux vous dire que les IMacs G5 Japonais sont fabriqués à Taiwan (W8)


----------



## ericroc (19 Septembre 2005)

mon ipod nano est YM


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2006)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de réparation pour le royaume-uni
VM : république tchèque *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, G5, Mac Mini
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : corée du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : corée du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-américain
XB : états-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : corée du sud écran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine, généralement sur les PowerBook et iBook (vu aussi vu des écrans du refurbished applestore)
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5 
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : états-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine écran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine écran LCD (boitier aluminium)
4H : chine *asutec ?? *PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4
HS : taiwain borne et carte Airport Extreme (pour faire plaisir a Angie  )
3T : irlande PowerMac G5


----------



## power600 (6 Janvier 2006)

Mon PM G4 2X450 vient donc d'Irlande (CK), donc c'est pas seulement les iMac


----------



## audery (4 Mai 2006)

W 86>MBP vient de chine ... il en a fait de la route :love:


----------



## hey ! (4 Mai 2006)

Mon mac mini est donc chinois


----------



## stefdefrejus (4 Mai 2006)

Mon Mini aussi.. il est de l'usine Foxconn de Chine. 

Il a été fabriqué durant la semaine 47 de 2005 (soit entre le 21 et le 27 novembre).

Mais est-ce vrament important ? ^^


----------



## hey ! (5 Mai 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:
			
		

> Mon Mini aussi.. il est de l'usine Foxconn de Chine.
> 
> Il a été fabriqué durant la semaine 47 de 2005 (soit entre le 21 et le 27 novembre).
> 
> Mais est-ce vrament important ? ^^




Non, mais c'est plutôt marrant de savoir d'où vient mac... non?


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2006)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve, PowerMac G4,G5, Mac Pro
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de r&#233;paration pour le royaume-uni
VM : r&#233;publique tch&#232;que *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac (certain mini commence aussi par VM mais "made in china"
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, PowerMac G5, Mac Mini PPC, Mac Mini Intel, MacPro
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : cor&#233;e du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : cor&#233;e du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : &#233;tats-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-am&#233;ricain
XB : &#233;tats-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : cor&#233;e du sud &#233;cran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine  (machine recondiitonner) iMac G4, G5, Intel, PowerBook, iBook, MacBook Pro, &#233;cran ldc
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5, iMac intel, MacBookPro 15 ", MacBookPro 17"
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : &#233;tats-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine &#233;cran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine &#233;cran LCD (boitier aluminium)
4H : chine *asutec*PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4, MacBook
HS : taiwain borne et carte Airport Extreme (pour faire plaisir a Angie  )
3T : irlande PowerMac G5, iMac Intel


----------



## fabmx (22 Octobre 2006)

le mien:MB numero A1181.... :mouais:

ou  3PJ1EBZE


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Octobre 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Mon Mini aussi.. il est de l'usine Foxconn de Chine.
> 
> Il a été fabriqué durant la semaine 47 de 2005 (soit entre le 21 et le 27 novembre).
> 
> Mais est-ce vrament important ? ^^


Ca peut aider &#224; tracker les machines d&#233;fectueuses oui


----------



## zoyotte (22 Octobre 2006)

un Mac mini PPC fabriqué en Chine (Ym), un mac mini dual core fabriqué en Chine (YM), un PM G4 Quicksilver 1Ghz fabriqué à Cork en Irlande (CK)et un PB G4 15" titanium fabriqué à Taiwan (QT). C'est ça le commerce équitable ou bien c'est de la délocalisation?


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2007)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve, PowerMac G4,G5, Mac Pro
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de r&#233;paration pour le royaume-uni
VM : r&#233;publique tch&#232;que *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac (certain mini commence aussi par VM mais "made in china")
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, PowerMac G5, Mac Mini PPC, Mac Mini Intel, MacPro
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : cor&#233;e du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : cor&#233;e du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : &#233;tats-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-am&#233;ricain
XB : &#233;tats-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : cor&#233;e du sud &#233;cran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine  (machine reconditonner) iMac G4, G5, Intel, PowerBook, iBook, MacBook Pro, &#233;cran ldc
W8 : chine iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5, iMac intel, MacBookPro 15 ", MacBookPro 17"
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : &#233;tats-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine &#233;cran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine &#233;cran LCD (boitier aluminium)
4H : chine *asutec* PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4, MacBook
HS : taiwain borne et carte Airport Extreme (pour faire plaisir a Angie  )
3T : irlande PowerMac G5, iMac Intel, MacPro (machine reconditonner)


----------



## Php21 (7 Janvier 2007)

le mien :

PT : cor&#233;e du sud usine LG iMac G3

et aucun souci depuis son achat en jan 2000


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2007)

MacBook Pro 17", W8


----------



## tram (8 Janvier 2007)

Imac 20" c2d de CK Irlande


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2007)

CK : irlande *usine apple* PowerBook G3 Kanga (3500)-WS, iMac G3, G4, G5 xserve, PowerMac G4,G5, Mac Pro
UK : royaume uni pour les PWB 190 et 5300, centre de r&#233;paration pour le royaume-uni
VM : r&#233;publique tch&#232;que *usine Foxconn* iMac G3, eMac (certain mini commence aussi par VM mais "made in china")
YM : chine *usine Foxconn * Imac G3, eMac, PowerMac G5, Mac Mini PPC, Mac Mini Intel, MacPro
SG : singapour *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher asiatique, xserve (a fermer)
PT : cor&#233;e du sud *usine LG* iMac G3
P1 : cor&#233;e du sud iMac G3
RU : royaume-uni *usine LG* iMac G3
UV : taiwan *usine AlphaTop* iBookG3 et G4, PowerBook G4 12" alu
QT : taiwan *usine Quanta*,PowerBook G3 WS-lombard-pismo, PowerBook G4 15" titanium, iMac G4
XA : &#233;tats-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4 pour le marcher nord-am&#233;ricain
XB : &#233;tats-unis *usine apple* iMac G3, G4, G5, xserve
RN : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
MX : mexique *usine LG* iMac G3
CY : cor&#233;e du sud &#233;cran lcd
U2 : taiwan iPod
GQ : taiwan *Inventec Appliances Corp* ipod
RM : Factory Refurbished retour d'usine  (machine reconditonner) iMac G4, G5, Intel, PowerBook, iBook, MacBook Pro, &#233;cran ldc
W8 : chine  *Quanta ?* iMac G4, PowerBook G4 15" alu , PowerBook G4 17" , iMac G5, iMac intel, MacBookPro 15 ", MacBookPro 17", MacBook
V7 : taiwan *Compal Electronics* PowerBook G4 17 alu", PowerBook G4 15" alu
FQ : base airport en Refurbished 
W7 : chine iSight   
JQ : chine ipod, ipod mini
G8 : &#233;tats-unis eMac  
2C : chine *usine Quanta* iMac G4
2X : chine iPod
Y1 : chine &#233;cran LCD (boitier plastique)
2A : chine &#233;cran LCD (boitier aluminium)
4H : chine *asutec* PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4, MacBook
HS : taiwain borne et carte Airport Extreme (pour faire plaisir a Angie  )
3T : irlande PowerMac G5, iMac Intel, MacPro (machine reconditonner)
3R : irlande PowerMac G5, iMac Intel, MacPro (machine reconditonner)


----------



## clochelune (29 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> CK :
> 4H : chine *asutec*PowerBook G4 12" et iBook G4, MacBook



ah mon MacBook commence bien un 4H et je vois ici qu'il vient de Chine! 
asutec ça veut dire quoi au juste ? il est fabriqué dans une usine Asus ?

chouette fil, merci!!


----------



## osnola (29 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah mon MacBook commence bien un 4H et je vois ici qu'il vient de Chine!
> asutec ça veut dire quoi au juste ? il est fabriqué dans une usine Asus ?
> 
> chouette fil, merci!!


Oui, Asus est un des fabriquants (le seul ?) choisis par Apple pour fabriquer les macbooks, voir par exemple :
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/macbook-154-pouces-19944/ 
http://www.laptopspirit.fr/558/des-macbook-154-pouces-en-mai/

En bonus, une vieille rumeur


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2007)

Asus a perdu le contrat des macbook, les macbook sont fabriqu&#233; maintenant par quanta comme les macbook pro


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> il manque "HS" dans la liste :rateau:
> 
> Ce qui correspond aux bornes et cartes AirPort :love:


 
sans oublier les "TC - Tombé du Camion"


----------



## clochelune (29 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Asus a perdu le contrat des macbook, les macbook sont fabriqu&#233; maintenant par quanta comme les macbook pro



ah je pr&#233;f&#232;re savoir &#231;a!
alors et la rumeur du MacBook 15,4 pouces par quanta dans le lien pr&#233;c&#233;dent est-elle justifi&#233;e ou toujours une rumeur (concernant foxconn j'ai du mal &#224; le croire si quanta reprend la fabrication des MacBook) ? mais pour mai 2007 c'est fichu en tout cas vu la r&#233;vision!
je sais que d'autres pr&#233;f&#233;reraient un MacBook 11 pouces mais il en faut pour tous les go&#251;ts
pour moi le 13,3 pouces est parfait, un 15 pouces serait un peu plus lourd, l&#224; il est super transportable et j'appr&#233;cie grandement mais le 11 pouces serait pour moi un peu juste niveau lisibilit&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cran!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mai 2007)

Mon macpro vient d'Irlande :love: 
Fabriqué semaine 49 de l'année 2006 
par contre je l'ai eu le 6 décembre 2006 soit la semaine.... 49    

Tout chaud le macpro ???    

Sinon une petite astuce pour visualiser simplement votre numéro de série
(si vous connaissez, pas taper :rose

Menu pomme > A propos de ce Mac :

cliquez sur la "*version de Mac OS X*" : par exemple : "*Version 10.4.9*"
cliquer une fois : numéro de la build
cliquez deux fois : numéro de série du Mac


----------



## Pierrou (29 Mai 2007)

Mon eMac vient de République Tchèque... ça tombe bien... mon père l'avait payé avec... un tchèque... :rateau:


Ok, ok, je sors, je sors :rose:


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Mai 2007)

taiwan iMac G4


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2007)

Un petit soft pratique pour savoir la date et l'endroit de fabrication de votre mac ou de votre iPod : 

coconutidentitycard.
`


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2007)

W8 : Chine pour mon iMac Intel.


----------



## Kartof (30 Mai 2007)

Informations bien vraies (il dit même s'il y a une extension de garantie !) :
http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

Sur le dernier lien (que je connaissait )
j'ai ca:


> Production year: 2006
> Production week: 50 (December)
> Production number: 477 (within this week)


Hors, c'est un MacBook Pro rev.B, et je l'ai recu en Novembre  (enfin, je crois  )


----------



## r e m y (11 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sur le dernier lien (que je connaissait )
> j'ai ca:
> 
> Hors, c'est un MacBook Pro rev.B, et je l'ai recu en Novembre  (enfin, je crois  )


Ben si tu as des soucis avec, ne t'en étonnes plus... quand tu l'as reçu, il n'était pas fini :rateau:


----------

